# BIOS-UPDATE geht nicht



## Brieger (3. Februar 2004)

Wer kann helfen?
Ich wollte ein BIOS-UPDATE durchführen, doch leider funktioniert es nicht.
Beim schreiben der neuen Version bleibt das Flash-Programm stehen!
Wer kann helfen?
Mainbord: Elitegroup K7VZA Ver.3.0 / Bios: 3.2b


----------



## chibisuke (3. Februar 2004)

Das klingt als würdest du versuchen das update unter windows zu machen?

also ein Update führt man immer von einer DOS BootDiskette aus aus.


----------



## Brieger (3. Februar 2004)

Update hatte ich unter DOS versucht und den Schreibschutz vom Mainboard für das BIOS hatte ich auch deaktiviert.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (4. Februar 2004)

Das lustige Ratespiel:

Award, AMI, oder WinFlah Bios?

Auch wäre die Angabe vom OS sinnvoll! 

Warscheinlich willst Du auf 3.7 updaten? 

Falls Du selber nach der Lösung suchen möchtest:

Elitegroup Bios-Download Seite für K7VZA


----------



## Brieger (4. Februar 2004)

Award
Hatte mich auch schon bei Elitegroup schlau gemacht.
Die hatten mir das aktuellste Update und Flash Programm per Mail zugesandt.
Hat trotzdem nichts gebracht! Das Flash Programm prüft zwar die neue Vers., aber beim programieren bleibt es gleich stehen. Ohne Fehlermeldung!


----------



## IRQ (4. Februar 2004)

Was für ein FlashProgramm verwendest du?

Bei welchem Vorgang bricht der Vorgang genau ab? Beim Löschen des bestehenden BIOS, beim Kopieren des neuen BIOS oder beim Verifizieren des neuen BIOS?

Funktioniert denn dein altes BIOS nach einem Fehlschlag noch?


----------



## zirag (4. Februar 2004)

Hi also ich hab auch ein AWARD Bios , und ich hatte auch Fehler beim ersten  Versuch , da hatte ich vergessen das .BIN am ende der Bios Datei vergessen 


guck ob du genau den Dateinamen angegeben hast 



mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Brieger (4. Februar 2004)

Ich verwende das "AWARD BIOS FLASH UTILITY V8.24B", wurde mir von Elitegroup geschickt.
Abbrechen tut es beim speichern des neuen BIOS (Vers.3.7).
Das Programm schreibt noch "Programming Flash Memory" und das war´s dann.
dann kann ich den Rechner neu starten und das alte BIOS ist immer noch da und funktioniert auch noch.
Die Dateiendung .bin ist mit bei.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Brieger,

hast Du daran gedacht, den "BIOS protection jumper" auf "allow" (erlauben) zu jumpern, falls solch ein Jumper auf dem Board vorhanden ist? In der Beschreibung Deines Motherboards solltest Du Dir anschauen, welcher Jumper diese Sicherheitsvorkehrung umgeht, damit ein BIOS-Flashing überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Brieger (7. Februar 2004)

Ja, der Schreibschutz ist deaktiviert!
Trotzdem danke


----------



## Brieger (19. Februar 2004)

Hura es hat endlich geklappt
Im BIOS selbst war noch ein Schreibschutz aktiviert, steht nicht mal im Handbuch, habe ich durch Zufall gefunden.
Trotzdem allen Danke, die sich Gedanken gemacht haben.


----------

